# Nettbanker

## kybber

Har noen erfaring med bruk av browser i Linux på Fokus og Skandiabanken sine nettbanker? Hvilken browser fungerer best, og hva må eventuelt gjøres for å få den til å funke?

----------

## ebrostig

 *kybber wrote:*   

> Har noen erfaring med bruk av browser i Linux på Fokus og Skandiabanken sine nettbanker? Hvilken browser fungerer best, og hva må eventuelt gjøres for å få den til å funke?

 

Har ikke erfaring med norske banker, men mot flere banker her i Florida. Det stoerste problemet er at de som skriver bank applikasjoner har standarisert paa IE og bruker funksjonalitet som bare finnes i IE. 

Du kan proeve aa bruke Mozillal, Opera eller Konquerer evt. Netscape. Sett browseren til aa identifisere seg som IE. Dersom du faar advarsler naar du logger deg paa, les de noeye foer du evt ignorerer de.

Du burde ogsaa ringe banken og klage dersom de bare stoetter IE. Fortell dem at du ikke kan bruke IE siden den ikke finnes for ditt OS.

Erik

----------

## Luguber

Skandiabanken fungerer i Netscape og bortimot annenhver utgave av Mozilla. De fleste versjoner av Opera tar den også men da bare med 'gammel-meny' som jo allikevel er å foretrekke.

Fokus har jeg aldri testet.

----------

## kybber

Takk for svar!

Jeg har installert Netscape, og den fungerer ok i Skandiabanken. Men med de "nye" sidene blir teksten i menyene alt for stor, så det er nesten umulig å lese (problem 1). De gamle sidene legges ned fa 1. januar, så jeg er avhengig av de nye.

Fokus sliter jeg fortsatt med. På hovedsida (www.fokus.no) er det en nedtrekksmeny Logg Inn->Nettbank (Activcard). Denne menyen fungerer ikke i det hele tatt i Mozilla (problem 2), men er ok i Netscape og Opera. Etter å ha valgt dette, kommer jeg til https://nettbank.fokus.no/html/index.html?site=FONB&fs=new&secsystem=AC som er helt blank i Opera (problem 3), men ser fin ut i Netscape og Mozilla (kommer dit i Mozilla ved å angi URL'en direkte). Jeg klarer å logge på både med Netscape og Mozilla. Med Mozilla får jeg følgende feilmelding: "Error! The current browser is either too old or too modern (using DOM document structure)", etterfulgt av en liten bit av kalenderen som skal stå høyere opp på sida etter klikk på "kalender"-linken ved oppdragsdato (problem 4). Netscape krasjer når jeg klikker på hovedmenyen (problem 5).

Noen som kan bekrefte problemene jeg har, evt. fortelle meg om det er en måte å fikse dem på?

----------

## korsvoll

Hei

Eg har litt erfaring med Fokus sin nettbank. For det første så sug heile nettbanken  :Evil or Very Mad:  , men eg er nøydd til å bruke den sidan eg er kasserar i eit lag.

Eg har berre fått Fokus til å fungere med netscape 4.X. Eg kan bekrefte same problem med dei andre nettlesarane som du har. Netscape er dessverre ganske ustabil så det hender ofte at det krasjar (midt i ei betaling til dømes).

Eg har skrive til banken fleire gongar, men eg får berre svar om at det ikkje er planar om å støtte fleire nettlesrar. Eg foreslår at du også skriv og ringjer. Viss dei ikkje vil gjere noko med det så bør du bytte bank viss du har høve til det.

Gjensidige NOR og deira samarbeidspartnara (t.d. Sparebanken Sogn og Fjordane) har ein veldig bra nettbank.

----------

## janborgar

Bruker Opera 6.1 og det funker bra med Skandiabanken og Sparebank 1.

janborgar

----------

## FarSide

Hei, har en del med SkandiaBanken's nettbank.

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> Du kan prøve å bruke Mozilla, Opera eller Konquerer evt. Netscape. Sett browseren til å identifisere seg som IE. Dersom du får advarsler nr du logger deg på, les de nøye før du evt ignorerer de.

 

Nei, du bør (absolutt) ikke be browseren identifisere seg som MSIE, ihvertfall ikke når det gjelder Netscape, Mozilla Navigator eller Mozilla Firebird (aka Phoenix). (Dette kan du se ved at sidene for å lage sertifikat for MSIE er forskjellige fra den Mozilla Navigator og Mozilla Firebird bruker).

Dette fordi MSIE og Mozilla baserte browsere har to forskjellige måter å genere sertifikat på, tror Opera også bruke samme måten som Mozilla*.

Har brukt Mozilla og Mozilla Firebird godt over et år nå mot SkandiaBanken, og har hatt lite problemer.

De eneste problemene er at enkelte versjoner av browseren eller banken (er ikke helt sikker på hvem sin feil det var) var at jeg ikke fikk laget nytt sertifikat, da brukte jeg bare Netscape 4.x til å lage sertifikat, så kopierte jeg over filene cert7.db og cert8.db pluss key3.db (det er ikke sikkert at alle filene finnes) fra Netscape sin profil katalog, til Mozilla sin katalog.

NB! Dette vil jo selvfølgelig overskrive de gamle sertifikatene du eventuelt måtte ha liggende i denne profilen.

For informasjon om de forskjellige filene i profiles katalogen din se her.

Ellers så skal SkandiaBanken fungere helt fint i disse browserne, både gammel og ny meny.

Men, altså med de siste utgavene av begge browserne (Mozilla Navigator 1.3 og Phoenix 0.5) funker dette fint.

Hvis ikke de nye menye funker i SKB (det skjer ingenting når du trykker på menyene) så kan dette skje hvis du har disablet noen JavaScript funksjoner, se under funksjonen Edit|Preferences|Advanced|Scripts&Plugins og Allow scripts to:

----------

